# Terrible Foot Pain!



## Custom J14 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have Burton Cartel bindings and Burton Ion boots. It seems like when I have my board strapped in it pinches off circulation to my feet. They go numb by the time I'm to the top of the lift and hurt SUPER bad! Its bad enough that I can't make it down a long run without stopping and un strapping to get feeling back to my feet! I've played around with the fit of the bindings a bit but haven't got them comfy at all. I've also tried riding with the bindings looser but it still hurts. I've always thought it was the boots but now I'm thinking could my bindings suck?? What do you think?


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I was having similar issues with a pair of Grails from last season. I was able to return them to my shop for a half size bigger and that did the trick. Even though the original size fit like a freaking glove, I felt my feet needed a lil extra room to allow the blood to flow.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

It could be the bindings, but it also could be from the boots if they dont fit your foot shape nicely. Have you tried putting aftermarket souls in your boots? I did this last season and it helped me a bit.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Numb feet is typically from overtightening the liner. Usually people that are overtightening the liner are compensating for a poor fit. Your boot doesnt naturally hold your heel down enough so you crank down the liner to make it. 

Get fitted, or refitted.


----------



## BlackhawkDriver (Dec 25, 2012)

dont tighten the liner so much. I had the same problem.


----------



## stewindustries (Oct 14, 2012)

I've had the same probalem for the last couple years. 4 year old Cartels with Burton Rulers. Then I bought some Hail's thinking the boots were the problem but same issue. Replaced the ankle staps but same thing.

Finally replaced the Cartels with some Rome 390 bosses this year and havent had an issue at all since. 

Not saying it's your bindings but maybe try a few runs with a friends bindings, worth a shot I guess.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

try wearing your boots without socks..

may seem weird but do it..


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Burton Hails were the bain of my existence.


----------



## Custom J14 (Nov 10, 2010)

Never thought about leaving the liner a little loser! And your right i tighten the crap out of the thing to make sure my foot doesn't go anywhere... I'll for sure try that next time I get out!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/51066-boots-faq-etc.html


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I was skiing in regular white socks. My wife purchased a few pair of really nice, warm ski socks. I hated them. If going out for a few hours I wear my white socks or whatever I have on at the time, if spending all day out, I prefer my black dress socks. Nice and light --- thin.


----------



## Custom J14 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just thought i would FINALY update... I finaly got to ride last night and hardly tightned my liners at all... NO foot pain whatsoever!!! I really can't believe how well it worked! thanks for the advice! :yahoo:


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

I was just reading this thread. Its funny that I use to wear the Burton Hails and would experience foot pain. I switched out the footbed and put in Superfeet but still had some pain. This year I purchased some Nike Kaijus. Took the Superfeet out of my Hails and into the Kaijus. Kaijus pack out more than desired, giving me heel lift, but didn't have the footpain. Decided to Frankenboot and put the Hail boot liner (which didn't pack out as much) into the Kaijus w/ the Superfeet. This weekend = The Return of Foot Pain.

Gonna put the Nike liner back in again, tighten up the liners a bit more (originally I didn't have them tight enough) and see what happens


----------

